# wireing a camper???



## keyes (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm new to the forums and I'm trying to rewire my camper I have it's a 12' comet it has a breaker box now but I think it's only a 15amp I want to put a mini frige in it with a micowave and my ac and for some reason my kids wont go to sleep without sherk the movie lol so there for I need a TV too so heres the question what do I have to do to get all of these things to run with the lights also at the same time???


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Keyes,

Your 15 amp breaker will not work with all the equipment you listed. For example the AC needs its own dedicated 20 amp circuit. I think you need a 30 amp main breaker with a 15 and 20 amp circuits with their own breakers. Also check and confirm that your shore power cord is a 30 amp cord with plug and not a 15 amp cord/plug.

Now if your lights use 12 volts then you need a converter which BTW should have the right 120 volt breakers.

Your best bet is to call Randy at 888.828.1893 and/or visit the Best Converter web site 

Hope this helps.

Ruide


----------

